# Secret Sauce - Juice Reviews



## Hooked (8/10/18)

*

*​
*LATTE*​
International
Purchased from: Bling
Price: $23,99

Flavour Description:
"a smooth assortment of traditional coffee latte mixed with a rich base of caramel for the ultimate coffee blend”

VG/PG: 70/30
Nic: 30mg Nic Salts

Mods:
TC40W with Nautilus. Commercial coil 1.6ohm
EGO AIO ECO. Commercial coil 0.5ohm

My comments:

I don’t vape high nic on its own. Instead, I take a puff or two while I’m vaping other juice. Thus, it is convenient to have a high nic coffee to vape with other coffee juice (which is always my first and last vape of the day) so that there is no flavour clash. Nevertheless, I didn’t enjoy Secret Sauce – Latte.

In the Nautilus it has a dark, slightly bitter flavour, while in the EGO AIO ECO it’s a little lighter and sweeter. In both mods it tastes dry and lifeless and the flavour is not particularly pleasant.

Would I buy this juice again: No

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------

